
Gawker Media Files for Chapter 11 Bankruptcy - Jerry2
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/gawker-media-files-chapter-11-901536
======
markbnj
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11877774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11877774)

